# Today find at scrapyard sell or scrap?



## archeonist (Mar 4, 2017)

I stumbled on this vintage Toshiba T3100e/40 laptop. I payed ten euro's for it. Seller didn't know if it would work but I took it. Back home put the powder in and it came back to life :shock: So now I have a 1986 Toshiba laptop I just can't scrap, that would be a shame. So sell as is I guess?


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 4, 2017)

I would say sell, definitely. Last week I read a story in a vintage computing (facebook) group about a guy getting a similar Toshiba up and running. That amber screen is a real classic. Four color levels, black, dark amber, pale amber and bright amber. I did a lot circuit board cad on a T2200 and I had to switch the color of the layers all the time just to highlight the layer I was working on.  

... oh, the memories...

I have one in my collection of old computers, got it a year ago among some scrap. Some day I'll try to get it running again.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Mar 4, 2017)

Is it that old that it's a muzzle loader then?


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 4, 2017)

Didn't spot that at first. It's definitely steam powered but if it is powder powered isn't easy to know. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## everydayisalesson (Mar 4, 2017)

I am with Goran, sell it, or keep it for your own collection. Put it in a box, wrap the box in plastic and hide it away. You will come back across it in ten years and think, I wonder if it still works?

Mike


----------



## 4metals (Mar 4, 2017)

I still have an Osborne 1 and an Osborne Executive in the attic. CPM and dual floppies! And I thought they were so portable.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 4, 2017)

Ha! I had a T3100 as one of my first laptops a million years ago it seems. 8)


----------



## Geo (Mar 5, 2017)

One megabyte of ram was huge.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 5, 2017)

They sell on ebay anything in range of 80-300$. Keep it to sell later or sell now, not worth to scrap.


----------



## archeonist (Mar 5, 2017)

That much! :shock: ok definately not scrap, I will sell!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Mar 5, 2017)

That's funny Geo, I kept an original IBM RAM stick that says 1280 bytes.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 5, 2017)

It's amazing how things have altered in price. When I started my IT company in 1997 I was paying $640 each for black fibre Pentium MMX 200 processors and over $200 each for 4Mb EDO RAM modules.


----------



## rickbb (Mar 6, 2017)

Geo said:


> One megabyte of ram was huge.



I remember mu first MB of RAM, I had to put in each individual chip, 9 per bank. Filled up an entire full length card slot.

And then IBM DOS did not recognize it, had to load LIM drivers and even then only a handful of software packages would use it. Cost more than then PC did. lol

Guess I just told how old I am. :lol:


----------



## Shaul (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a Kaypro - 2 in storage. Still turns on (amazingly), though pretty hard to find the 5.25" floppies or the software to run it.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 28, 2017)

Shaul said:


> I have a Kaypro - 2 in storage. Still turns on (amazingly), though pretty hard to find the 5.25" floppies or the software to run it.


Hard but not impossible...
http://www.retroarchive.org/maslin/disks/kaypro/

For anything classic computer related I recommend this forum
http://www.vcfed.org/forum/forum.php 

Nice machine, keep it safe.  

Göran


----------



## Thipdar (Jan 28, 2020)

4metals said:


> I still have an Osborne 1 and an Osborne Executive in the attic. CPM and dual floppies! And I thought they were so portable.



Hope you enjoy this - it's a true story.

Years ago, just about the time Steve was signing Macs and making them "Limited Edition" Macs, I was working with Lee Felsenstein, in Emeryville, CA.

Lee had done the design engineering for the video side of the Osborn (among a large array of other projects).

One day, a man stopped by to pick up an Osborn that Lee had agreed to repair. As the man was about to leave with his computer, Lee yelled "WAIT A MINUIT!" and ran back to his drawing board. He returned with a black sharpie marker and signed the Osborn. Then he said "There! Now you've got a 'Limited Edition' Osborn!"


----------



## Thipdar (Jan 28, 2020)

Shaul said:


> I have a Kaypro - 2 in storage. Still turns on (amazingly), though pretty hard to find the 5.25" floppies or the software to run it.



Check with digibarn ("http://www.digibarn.com/") - they may have something they can copy for you.


----------



## Thipdar (Jan 28, 2020)

rickbb said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > One megabyte of ram was huge.
> ...



When I got my first computer, IBM DOS didn't yet exist - and my second RAM board (at all of 64K of memory) was considered "huge".

I still dress like a hacker: http://catb.org/jargon/html/dress.html


----------

